# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Dreaming "Potion"

## Mascot

I think I have found something that may increase lucid and vivid dreams by a large amount.  This "potion" seems to be working but I just want to see how much it works for other people.  If you are skeptical please do not post here, PM me if you must.  That's why I'm doing this, I want to see if it really works well.  Here is where you come in.  I will post the recipe below, and I would love as many people as possible to try it and see how it works for them.  If you would like to participate simply say you'll be trying, and then post each morning on what you experienced last night.  If you would like to try, please try for at least a week.

- - - - -

Instructions: 

First have yourself a quiet place, with no distractions and as little clutter as possible.  Make sure you have all electronics turned off at this point.  Now go into your kitchen or wherever you will be making your "potion".  Then proceed to follow the recipe below to make it.

Recipe:

Around a cup full of pure apple, orange or grape juice.  Organic with no preservatives would be the best.  After getting a cup of one of those, add a tablespoon of lemon juice, this is optional but HIGHLY recommended.  Stir if you added the lemon juice.  Now add a very small pinch of cinnamon or sugar.  Cinnamon is recommended.  Stir the ingredients together.  

Instructions Cont.

Now that you have your potion, slowly drink it, spend a few minutes drinking it.  Put thoughts into your mind that you know this drink will give me a lucid and vivid dream.  It is also highly recommended you eat a banana after you finish drinking it.  Once you finish your drink and banana, go into your quiet room and lay down on your bed, or on whatever you usually sleep on.  At this point you need to make sure you do not fall asleep, but instead just lay there and meditate on the fact that you will have an amazing vivid lucid dream tonight.  Take large breaths in and out.  After about 20-30 minutes of this, get up to use the bathroom, and then quickly go back to your bed.  Now once again lay down and make sure you are very comfortable.  Try to fall asleep with as little moving as possible.  Have your mind set on a lucid dream while falling asleep.

- - - - -

Now not only have you had the potion, which could be enough in itself, you have already gave yourself positive thoughts that you will have a lucid.  So this not only physically helps you, but it also prepares your mind to have a lucid.

- - - - -

I know this may be a lot to do for a week, but I believe it will greatly increase your amount of lucids.  If you would like to participate please use this form for stating what you experienced.
*
Username:

Around what time did you begin the process? (optional):

Did you follow the instructions exactly? (Including the banana and the other recommended items.):

Did you remember any dreams? (If yes answer the last questions, if no leave them blank.):

What did you dream about?:

Was it lucid?:

Was it vivid?:
*

----------


## KushyBear

I shall try this once I make sure I have lemon juice.





> *
> Username:
> 
> Around what time did you begin the process? (optional):
> 
> Did you follow the instructions exactly? (Including the banana and the other recommended items.):
> 
> Did you dream? (If yes answer the last questions, if no leave them blank.):
> 
> ...



For this, you should change it to, "Did you remember any dreams?" Since we dream every night xP

----------


## Mascot

> I shall try this once I make sure I have lemon juice.
> 
> 
> 
> For this, you should change it to, "Did you remember any dreams?" Since we dream every night xP



Thank you, I did.  Also the lemon juice IS optional, so you could do it then just add it in when you got it if you wanted to.

----------


## KushyBear

I'll just pick some up tomorrow and start tomorrow night.

----------


## Mascot

> I'll just pick some up tomorrow and start tomorrow night.



Alright, sounds good.

----------


## Cethulsus

I'm in! BTW, apple juices has high levels of melatonin in it, so that might make our dreams more lucid.

----------


## changed

Are you sure this isn't just a placebo?

----------


## Iisme

I imagine that every thing of this sort that is primarily in the realm of mind should have at least one placebo/suggestion contributor.

----------


## Stryke

I have a similar drink. It's used for many different things (health wise) but when I started learning more about lucid dreaming I tweaked it (a tiny bit) and from my experience it makes dreams more vivid. Now my dreams are VERY vivid naturally so I don't use it but I have given it to friends and they tell me they had some crazy dreams as well. But the original recipe is an old family thing sooo... is it wrong of me to keep it to myself? :/ lol

----------


## Mascot

Sorry for my late response, and no this is from things that induce dreaming, not a placebo.  Although reinforcing in your mind that it will work is always helpful.

----------


## Ravenpulse

> I have a similar drink. It's used for many different things (health wise) but when I started learning more about lucid dreaming I tweaked it (a tiny bit) and from my experience it makes dreams more vivid. Now my dreams are VERY vivid naturally so I don't use it but I have given it to friends and they tell me they had some crazy dreams as well. But the original recipe is an old family thing sooo... is it wrong of me to keep it to myself? :/ lol



Would you care to share this special drink? I would love to know more as well as it's other health benefits if you don't mind me asking.

----------


## Reggamej

*bradysdreaming*

Agreed. 

I am new to this forum, but what substances could increase the chances of Lucidity? Including references would be much appreciated.

Other than a few narcotics I've never heard of any substance that could do such a thing (although I barely know anything about Lucid Dreaming, so I'm probably wrong)

----------


## darkrom

Gabapentin WILL cause intense dreams, but it is a prescription drug and I highly suggest not ever taking it.  I had the best dreams of my life while on it but I'd rather not take it ever again due to horrific side effects.

----------


## insideout

I have mixed up a drink and saving it for later when I'm ready for bed. Only I used a juice that's a combination of white grape, pinch, and mango. It might not be as good, but that's all I have at the moment. I did ad the lemon juice and cinnamon. Unfortunately, I don't have any bananas right now.
I'll work with what I have tonight and then get the other ingredients as soon as I can.

----------


## Dreamer4127

I tried this last night but i used apple juice with nothing then ate a banana it seemed to work BUT it only worked in the morning when I had a brief awakening

----------


## LSDgarfield

I WILL definately try this Apple juice mix if i get some of the ingredients ( only missing is apples now  :Sad:   ).

----------


## ItsMEE

> I'm in! BTW, apple juices has high levels of melatonin in it, so that might make our dreams more lucid.



Melatonin is a good sleeping aid, but if you're trying to WILD, it's bad because it makes your thinking fuzzy. There isn't enough though in apple juice to do that though, is there? :S

----------


## yuppie11975

For me, apple juice increases recall and vividness, but I personally believe it to be placebo.

----------


## Tradl3s

i'll try tonight. i filled that form, where do i send it? here? PM you?

----------


## Tradl3s

what if i were to mix juices? i'm currently going to try apple and orange juice. its still a cup, and im still doing everything else with it.
ill give the results tomorrow.

----------


## yuppie11975

I think Mascot has left the site, so just post your results here.
I'll read them  :smiley:

----------


## Tradl3s

> I think Mascot has left the site, so just post your results here.
> I'll read them



Do you want the form he told me to fill out?
this potion really works! i hate how you must eat a banana after though >_>

----------


## yuppie11975

No way?!
I didn't see that one coming, I thought it was placebo. 
Well, it may have been placebo. But that's quite shocking, tell me all about it  :smiley:

----------

